# Modeles disponibles sur mail (leopard)



## bpriss (28 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour,

J'ai essayé les modeles existant sur le nouveau logiciel mail, c'est excellent 

Quelqu'un sait-il comment paramétrer modifier ou ajouter un modèle de mail, je trouve rien là dessus.

Merci


----------



## Toumak (28 Octobre 2007)

bpriss a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai essayé les modeles existant sur le nouveau logiciel mail, c'est excellent
> 
> ...



apple ne permet pas par défaut de toucher aux modèles

mais sûrement que des softs ajoutant des modèles ou permettant de modifier ceux existants verront le jour
donc un peu de patience


----------



## Plumeur (28 Octobre 2007)

Ca se fait. Il a un site qui l'explique:


http://web.mac.com/toumak/Leopard_Hints/Leopard_Hints/Leopard_Hints.html

Et il y a plusieurs autres trucs sur notre nouveau félin.

Bonne lecture


----------



## Toumak (28 Octobre 2007)

Plumeur a dit:


> Ca se fait. Il a un site qui l'explique:
> 
> 
> http://web.mac.com/toumak/Leopard_Hints/Leopard_Hints/Leopard_Hints.html
> ...



effectivement, c'est mon site  
j'ai trouvé ça ce matin et j'ai oublié de le rajouter ici


----------



## Plumeur (28 Octobre 2007)

Je viens de te faire un commentaires sur ton site alors ;-)


----------



## bpriss (30 Octobre 2007)

Merci pour toutes ces infos,

Mais pour aller plus loin, par quel logiciel peut-on passer pour créer un modèle de mail ?

Pour la création d'images de fond, de liens hypertexte, etc... pas de problème, 

mais pour ajouter une ou plusieurs zones de texte saisissable la tache semble plus ardue...

L'ajout aussi de zones permettant un glisser-deposer d'images (qui est en fait une autre gestion des pieces jointes).

Car la création d'un modèle de mail ne permet plus d'ajouter des pièces jointes (par le bouton dessiné d'un trombone).

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Toumak (30 Octobre 2007)

on peut -être sûr qu'un programme permettant de créer ses propres modèles verra le jour
en attendant, il n'y pas grand chose à faire


----------



## msinno (30 Octobre 2007)

tres bon site... Merci Toumak


----------



## Toumak (30 Octobre 2007)

msinno a dit:


> tres bon site... Merci Toumak


----------



## filalakena (16 Décembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> effectivement, c'est mon site
> j'ai trouvé ça ce matin et j'ai oublié de le rajouter ici



bé j'ai essayé d'accéder à ton site et ça me dit qu'il n'existe
plus c'est apple qui a censuré?

Nous sommes désolés. La page iWeb demandée est introuvable. Il se peut que :
·	l'adresse n&#8217;ait pas correctement été saisie. Vérifiez-la et recommencez.
·	l'abonné .Mac portant ce nom ait créé une page et l'ait supprimée ou qu&#8217;il n'ait jamais publié de page iWeb.
·	il n'existe aucun abonné .Mac portant ce nom. Si vous souhaitez utiliser ce nom, inscrivez-vous à un compte .Mac et vous disposerez de votre iWeb site dans les minutes qui suivent.


merci si tu as un autre lien ou alors dis nous comment faire sur le forum 
thanks
philippe


----------



## jacalbert (19 Décembre 2007)

la nouvelle adresse

http://www.applestuut.com/


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2009)

euhhh je ne vois pas de nouveaux modeles a telecharger sur ce site :-(

je m'attends bien à en trouver qqpart


----------

